# Big Husky @ Work



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Work’n on a pile that accumulates from shoveling repeated, light snowfalls. Chewed it up like a hungry, umm… Husky. 











The fuel tank strainer on this engine is a nuisance. It incorporates a rather robust flange where it seats in the fuel tank. The flange is perpendicular to the fuel tank opening. It works quite well at deflecting (splashing) fuel up and out of the tank. Minor detail but a beveled profile on this piece would have solved this in a pinch. Perhaps it can be modified…

Managed to run the beast out of petrol today after almost two hrs of run time. Not too bad as regards endurance and given the fuel capacity of the tank. A little lament though cuz I could run the old MTD for well over three hrs on a tank but then the fuel tank on the old girl held about 40 percent more than the tank on this LCT engine.

This Husky has proved to be the only redeeming part of this latest and hated round of winter. :blowerhug:


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the update, and fuel filler neck critique. How do you like the front bias with regards to weight compared to your former Mastercraft? Do you find yourself "driving" it or still lifting for direction?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I just learned the hard, and very wet & smelly way, about that gas tank screen last night. Horrible design. Nothing like a gas shower to get ya goin' before dinner.


----------



## kenmand (Feb 9, 2017)

*fuel strainer*

that fuel strainer should pull right out. It does help prevent any debris falling in the tank, but there is also a small filter on the petcock at the bottom of the tank, you should be good just pulling the strainer.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

shallowwatersailor said:


> How do you like the front bias with regards to weight compared to your former Mastercraft? Do you find yourself "driving" it or still lifting for direction?



The old Mastercraft tips the scales at 200 lbs and change – it is relatively light for a 10-horse, 30-inch blower. In fact, depending on conditions, I’d frequently just pull the Mastercraft when backing as opposed to shifting into a reverse gear. The Husky weighs in at 280 lbs and much of that weight is biased forward of the axles. I can’t throw it around like the Mastercraft but that’s mostly a moot point given the functionality of the steering and hydro trans on the Husky. There are a few exceptions. The junk I’m plowing through in the image is akin to EOD stuff. The Husky’s steering becomes mostly ineffective once ya get the bucket buried in it and so requires some muscle finesse to alter direction. However, the larger auger and impeller on the Husky allows me to bore through the pile in about half the time it would take me with the Mastercraft. What a beast!

I’ve got the metal skids installed on the Husky and they tend to dig in to anything but smooth concrete or asphalt. This doesn’t surprise me given all the weight at the business end. As such I’ve put in an order for a set of ARMORskids. The Mastercraft was so light on the front that the OE skids lasted for 20 yrs and hundreds of hrs! I did wear them right down through the skid surface though... and then some! :icon-doh:


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

kenmand said:


> that fuel strainer should pull right out.



Indeed it does. Removes quite easily and I've done just that. All the spouts on my fuel/jerry cans have screens aka flame arrestors that are cleaned and inspected regularly. Besides, I've been pouring gas into power equipment without strainers for decades (not gonna say how many :biggrin without a single issue that I can recall.


----------

